# Pressemeldung: Hanse Sail Rostock und Boot & Fun Berlin kooperieren



## Anglerboard-Team (1. August 2006)

*Kräfte bündeln für den maritimen Tourismus im Ostseeraum
Hanse Sail Rostock und Boot & Fun Berlin kooperieren​* 
Die Hanse Sail Rostock, das größte in einem jährlichen Rhythmus stattfindende Treffen traditioneller Schiffe weltweit und die Boot & Fun Berlin als die bei weitem größte und erfolgreichste Bootsmesse in den neuen Ländern gehen in Zukunft gemeinsame Wege.

Kurz vor der maritimen Großveranstaltung an der Ostsee, zu der mehr als eine Million Besucher erwartet werden, vereinbarten Holger Bellgardt, Leiter des Büros Hanse Sail, und Matthias Bähr, Geschäftsführer der Berliner Bootsmesse, eine umfangreiche Kooperation.

Neben der Verstärkung der wechselseitigen Präsenz bei beiden Events ist eine Fülle gemeinsamer Aktionen geplant. Das Ziel der Zusammenarbeit der beiden Veranstalter sei es, so Holger Bellgardt, den maritimen Tourismus und den Wassersport in der Region zu fördern. Die südliche Ostsee, die Mecklenburgische Seenplatte rund um die Müritz, die brandenburgischen Gewässer und die neuen Tagebauseen Sachsens sind eines der interessantesten, zusammenhängenden See- und Binnenreviere Europas.

„Die Hanse Sail Rostock und die Berliner Bootsmesse sind natürliche Partner im Herzen dieser Region“, erklärte Matthias Bähr heute am Rande eines Arbeitstreffens der beiden Veranstalter in Rostock. „Die Stärke und Akzeptanz der beiden Veranstaltungen und deren feste Verwurzelung in der Region sind beste Voraussetzungen dafür, die Begeisterung für den Wassersport gemeinsam zu stärken.“

Die Boot & Fun Berlin ist exklusiver Messepartner der Hanse Sail – als jüngste der vier großen deutschen Bootsmessen. Promotionteams informieren die Gäste der 16. Hanse Sail über die Ende November unter dem Berliner Funkturm stattfindende Elf-Hallen-Schau, bei der auf 63.000 m2 alles rund um den Wassersport präsentiert wird, darunter rund 600 Boote in allen Größen. Und natürlich wird auch die Hanse Sail Rostock in „ihrer zweiten Heimatstadt“ vertreten sein.

Hanse Sail Rostock
10. bis 13. August 2006 (Donnerstag bis Sonntag)
Eine Veranstaltungsübersicht gibt das Büro Hanse Sail, Tel. (0381) 208 52 33, www.hansesail.com
Boot & Fun Berlin 2006
23. bis 26. November 2006 (Donnerstag bis Sonntag)
Öffnungszeiten: Do/Fr von 11 bis 20 Uhr, Sa/So von 10 bis 19 Uhr
Messe Berlin, Haupteingang Süd / Eingang Nord (Masurenallee), 14055 Berlin-Charlottenburg
Besucherinformation: Tel. (030) 306 719 719, www.boot-berlin.com

*Hier* gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------

